# Preorder: Tamron 35mm f/1.8 VC & 45mm f/1.8 VC Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 3, 2015)

```
You can now preorder the brand new Tamron price lenses that were <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/09/tamron-launches-sp-35mm-f1-8-di-vc-usd-sp-45mm-f1-8-di-vc-usd/" target="_blank">announced yesterday</a>. There are also plenty of sample images for the new lenses available at Tamron.</p>
<p>Both lenses are set to begin shipping at the end of September 2015.</p>
<ul>
<li>Tamron SP 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD <a href="http://www.adorama.com/TM3518EOS.html&KBID=64393" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Adorama </a>| <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1183045-REG/tamron_aff012c700_sp_35mm_f_1_8_di.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1PMU59p" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://tamron-new-sp.eu/#/35mm-F18" target="_blank">Sample Images</a></li>
<li>Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 Di VC USD <a href="http://www.adorama.com/TM4518EOS.html&KBID=64393" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Adorama </a>| <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1183050-REG/tamron_aff013c700_sp_45mm_f_1_8_di.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1LWvXmY" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://tamron-new-sp.eu/#/45mm-F18" target="_blank">Sample Images</a></li>
</ul>
<p>Tamron has also posted a promo video of the new lenses on their YouTube page and you can view that after the break.</p>
<p><!--more-->

<iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/udcVhVXT6Vg" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
```


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 3, 2015)

Both priced at USD 599. Meh. Well let's see how well they perform. On FF sensors of course, not on APS-C. 
However, I'd be surprised if the Tammy 35/1.8 has any advantage over the Canon EF 35/2.0 IS. And other than offerign IS the 45/1.8 might have trouble beating the cheapo Canon 50/1.8 STM.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 3, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> And other than offerign IS the 45/1.8 might have trouble beating the cheapo Canon 50/1.8 STM.



Never touched the new STM, but I did at one time own the old EF 50 f/1.8 II and my understanding is that the optics are the same. So while the lens was sharp, I found the colors to be very muted at best. And the contrast wasn't anything great, especially in the corners I found it to be quite weak. At a 50mm focal length, it really shouldn't be tough to best that lens optically.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 3, 2015)

It's absolutely hilarious how closely Tamron is copying the aesthetic of the Global Vision line.

Minimalist design? Check. Silver emblem with random abbreviation? Check. Smooth finish at the mount to contrast the matte finish everywhere else? Check.

Sigma was obviously copying Zeiss, so we all know who Sigma looks up to, but these Tamron lenses actually have more in common with the Sigma aesthetic than Zeiss.

Which is utterly complementing to Sigma, that other third parties are now copying them over the most highly regarded optical companies in the world.

Edit: Yes the 1979 Tamron SP lenses have a somewhat minimalist black metal housing design, and if Tamron had made these lenses an homage to their old designs that would have been amazing, but they didn't. The rest of the design language is distinctly "Sigma".


----------



## gggplaya (Sep 3, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Both priced at USD 599. Meh. Well let's see how well they perform. On FF sensors of course, not on APS-C.
> However, I'd be surprised if the Tammy 35/1.8 has any advantage over the Canon EF 35/2.0 IS. And other than offerign IS the 45/1.8 might have trouble beating the cheapo Canon 50/1.8 STM.



The 50mm stm is very soft wide open and in the corners, it also has harsh and distracting bokeh. Very easy to beat.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 4, 2015)

gggplaya said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Both priced at USD 599. Meh. Well let's see how well they perform. On FF sensors of course, not on APS-C.
> ...



For more than 4x the price, it should beat the 50 f/1.8 STM.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 4, 2015)

It looks to be like the Tamron is aiming much more at the Sigma 50mm art to me and if the performance is as good as the MTF's suggest I think it might actually be more successful, cheaper, smaller(albeit not "small"), has VC and focuses a lot closer.

I really like the look of the 35mm personally, the Sigma was always tempting but really a bit too specialised and expensive to justify buying. The Tamron looks like a great all rounder with F/1.8, VC and even better close focus than the 45mm, 1:2.5 is a very reasonable flower/fungi macro.


----------



## icywindow (Sep 4, 2015)

I like the neutral look that the 45/1.8 VC gives in the test shots; for weddings, I think it would be good for photos of dances. I think I'll get this one eventually, especially after I hear about how AF is with it.


----------

